# Top 3 Pieces of Useless Equipment



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

I like boardman feeders when I use them on top of the hive (under a med body).

For me it's a frame grip that as best I can tell was designed by a beekeeper with a mechanical claw instead of a hand. The "grip" portion of a frame grip should not cut into the hand of the keeper. At least, that's my theory. For the next revision I suggest they use genuine cactus skin for the handle. Couldn't be much worse.


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

I use my bee brush far more often than I use my smoker. Very handy for harvesting a single frame or getting a bee free frame for grafting.

My own list:
1. Frame holder.
2. Styrofoam mini mating nucs (at least in our climate, make great mouse houses though).
3. Boardman feeder.

-Tim


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Poorly designed hive top feeders that do nothing but drown bees!


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I use my yellow bee brushes all the time too.

1. Smokers
2. Uncapping knifes
3. Leather gloves
4. Boardman feeders
5. Liquid smoke
6. Chemicals for treating whatever
7. Fogger for FGMO
8. Square bee vails
9. Nail puller type hive tool
10 Wooden frames


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

oddly enough I had the abf honey princess ask me what beekeepers use the brush for last year...

I certainly use mine when I can find it... 

you guys have too many toys... I mean tools....


----------



## yoyo (Jun 13, 2007)

Cut the shallow feeder into Imire shims for top entrances, or add a bottom and use as a feeder. or warm your hands by a fire.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Frame grip
queen excluder
gloves

Not a tool, but I'll add Top Bar Hive.

I use boardman feeders on the hives in the spring and 200 ft. away from the hives for open feeding in the fall. With 1/2 gal. jars, they work quite well and I have never had them to cause robbing.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

-frame grip
-frame holder
-drone excluder
-wire embedder


----------



## shawnwri (Jul 31, 2006)

frame grip
leather gloves
frames spacer


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Sorry, guys, but I really like my gloves. Been through that on another thread!

I vote for: 
Queen excluder (for me = all bee excluder)

Don't have much else that I don't use...


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Hobie said:


> Sorry, guys, but I really like my gloves. Been through that on another thread!
> 
> I vote for:
> Queen excluder (for me = all bee excluder)
> ...


I use my chem gloves all the time, I just don't like the leather gloves.

I tried no excluders, what a mess. If you don't get the honey spun out right away you have to deal with too many wax worms. :yuck:


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Hmmm...I use most of my equipment in some capacity...in the right application and used they right way they are all useful. 

3. Bee brush...don't use that too much, although it occasionally is useful
2. Frame gripper...I don't need that since I got a maxant hive tool.

1. Front entrance pollen trap - haven't got this to work yet..


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Ever since I started using the "Maxant" style, "frame-lifter" hive tool, my old style hive tool is pretty much useless, unless you need to pound the pointy end between two highly propolized supers. Then I kind of like that old useless thing as it's much easier on my hands.

Second, I would echo queen excluders under normal circumstances, but I use them in my queen breeding set up to get age-appropriate larvae so I'm not quite ready to pitch them.

Bee suits is my third useless piece of equipment, but then I keep gentle bees, seldom use a veil unless I'm using my bee brush to bring home the supers.

Grant
Jackson, MO http://www.25hives.homestead.com


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>>What tops your list of useless equipment? (Limit it to three, or less, please.)

>>1. Boardman (entrance) feeders
>>2. Yellow bee (hive) brushes
>>3. That ONE single shallow super that I have that doesn't match ANY of my other medium supers! And I never realize what it is, until I'm trying to put a medium frame into it! Grrr!!

Ha, what a hoot!

I second the boardman feeder! I'll even add the frame feeder, anyone want to buy mine? I was at an auction sale last year, and about 100 plastic feeders came up for bid, not a single taker in the bunch. They couldnt give them away! 
And for number three, well, its the solar wax melter I had built years ago, but just doesnt seem to get thrown out. Still sitting there waiting to get used again.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Bee brush comes in handy occasionally and I sometimes use entrance feeder.
Things I dont have and probably won't get:
frame gripper
fume board


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Tylan
Terramycin
Small smokers


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Grant said:


> "Ever since I started using the "Maxant" style, "frame-lifter" hive tool, my old style hive tool is pretty much useless..."


You know, I really prefer that Maxant frame-lifter, however I only have one and am constantly misplacing it...so, I can't quite list my other style hive tools as useless... 

I do have one stainless steel frame rest. I never got the other half...when I bought someone out...so, for all intents and purposes it's useless.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

The frame grip has been mentioned a few times. I do use one from time to time. On those occassions when the bees are testy and I need to get into a hive, the frame grip keeps my fingers about six inches from the top bar and keeps my fingers from being stung. Don't use it often, but it's a nice tool to have.


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

i saw top bar hives mentioned. the funny thing about that is with a top bar hive all you need is a butcher knife and a bucket, all that lang stuff is "useless".
right now i'm enjoying the gadgetry but i bet as time goes on i will end up using just the top bar, butcher knife and a bucket. 
i got thirteen shallows for the hauling. i plan on using them for what they are made for, comb honey. if you don't have frames you can use just top bars. they would also be good for the bottom of the hive as cluster space for foragers.


----------



## AnthonyBermani (Sep 7, 2006)

*Top Three*

3. Frame Spacers
2. Exterior Frame Holders
1. Frame Grippers. I used them once, and have never looked at them again.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Frame feeder
Boardman feeders
Queen excluders


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

1. Terramycin
2. Frame Feeders
3. Foundation

I'm surprised to read that so many have no use for frame grips. I use mine almost every time I go into the hives. It allows me to have a firm grip while examining both sides of the frame... with one hand. My other hand is always freed up for using a hive tool, smoker.. whatever. Guess I'm the odd one out on this item. Maybe I just got used to using it and became comfortable with my routine. Change is not always easy. Here's the style I use. http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/products.asp?pcode=764

I have no use at all for chemicals. Frame feeders just end up killing tons of bees... there are better ways to feed syrup in my opinion. And the bees seem to make their own comb just fine. Saves me time and money too.


----------



## Tommy (Oct 9, 2005)

Mike, I use the frame grips from Brushy Mountain also. Like you said, that frees up the other hand for what is needed. I would not be with out it.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

pant leg straps

push pins

spur embedder


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

#1. Mouse Guard (a beginners kit toy)
#2. Entrance feeders
#3. Spur Embedder (push pins tie with this one)

I hardly use my smoker also, but it comes in handy now and then.

-Nathanael


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Mike Gillmore said:


> Guess I'm the odd one out on this item.


Na, I use the same ones. Works for me.

- Barry


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

frame gripers
boardman feeders
a friend that is allegic to bee stings


----------



## taipantoo (Nov 9, 2007)

iddee said:


> Frame grip
> queen excluder
> gloves
> 
> ...


May I ask if you have any experience with Top Bar Hives?
It's OK not to like them, for what ever reason you choose or for no reason at all, but I have become very enthusiastic about them and would like to know why.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I own five sizes of trucks, four types of tractors, three sizes of trenchers etc. etc. I own a carpenter hammer, a mallet, a sledge hammer, a brad hammer for hive frames, a brick hammer, a maul etc. I own several sizes of slotted screwdrivers, several sizes of Phillips screwdrivers, a grabber screwdriver etc. etc. etc. Where the hell is my staple gun for cables? Think an employee stole it. No other tool can do it's job.

I embed foundation electrically, but on occasion grab my spur embedder to sink a piece of wire that was missed.

I remove bees from supers with a blower but on occasion grab my bee brush.

I rarely use my frame grips but there are occasions I am glad I have one.










What I am trying to say, be careful what you badmouth today, you might need one for five seconds next year or on twenty years.. Thirty years ago, upon advice in a bee magazine, I threw away all my "honey excluders". The lesson I learned way back then taught me thirty years later to second guess everything said by Michale Bates and Power Napper.

One man's garbage is another man's gold. Been to a dump recently?


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

> you might need one for five seconds next year or on twenty years..


I quite agree... I use and have used almost all of the smaller equipment mentioned, and used the right way in the right situation they are useful, maybe not ideal, but useful.

Boardman feeders (keep them on, only use them with an entrance excluder)
Queen excluders (if you put them under foundation they will fail)
Frame feeders (can drown bees, some are worse, but the bees can put away 10lbs of sugar in a day or two)
Top feeders (don't work when its cold, not as well in the spring)
Frame grips (used it, don't need it so much with the maxant tool, would probably still use it if I had another arm)

But that is me and my experience...but YMMV.....

Rick


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

*Plastic Outer Covers and Bottom Boards*

When I started 2 years ago I took a bunch of my dad's old equipment, cleaned it up as best as I could, bought new frames and foundation and made a 2-deep hive out of the best of it all. His lids and bottom boards were shot except for an old plastic set. They were in good shape other than the bottom board being bowed up because it had been left on something narrow, supporting the hive's weight in the middle rather than the edges.

Long story made short, I knew the colony I lost last year had had some moisture problems, but I thought this was due to location and possibly not enough ventilation. I reused it this year and that colony was my strongest in the summer.

I looked the other day and there were small icicles hanging down in the middle that had started to form, and I'm sure it was dripping water onto the cluster.

I had a suitable replacement wooden lid on that box the same day. Don't make the same mistake. The plastic bottom board still has a tendency to bow up in the middle, and this bowing is fixed ony by a small block of wood in the entrance, or an entrance reducer.

Fortunately, there probably aren't that many of these left out there.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

odfrank said:


> One man's garbage is another man's gold. Been to a dump recently?


We call it "The Exchange." You know, drop off garbage, pick up treasure! My Dad has found everything from cast iron frying pans, to stainless steel pots (still waiting for the lid to show up), box of 72 record albums (this was more meaningful to us kids in the 70's), an antique Regulator clock (needed only the glass door over the face), bicycles, house parts, car parts, and much more. It's my favorite store!


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

1) bee brush
2) liquid smoke
3) EZBZ queen cages


----------



## DANIEL QUINCE (Jan 15, 2006)

-queen excluder
-smoker (the "traditional" one) I use a 6" long copper pipe with a piece of cotton twisted inside. Light up one end and blow gently the smoke where you need it, than set it on top of the frames. Has to be cotton, no plastic crap.
-yellow brush. What a joke. I've got a bunch of feathers tied up together and "voila" no more broken legs.

I'll buy a frame holder. It may keep my fingers free of propolis.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Aspera said:


> 3) EZBZ queen cages


What's wrong with them?


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Inadequate spacing, poor material strength, poor design from the consumer standpoint. I will not buy a queen if I know that she comes in one of these.


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

Personally I like the JZBZ better than the wooden cages, and the post office can crush the wooden cages just as easily, trust me.

But there are plenty of others that have preferences one way or another, so I keep some wooden cages around for those who request it.

-Tim


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I tend to like the plastic ones as they fit between frames and I can still use all ten frames versus the wooden ones which I need to take a frame out. 

Tim: on a side note... trust me... I still remember!! ($)


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I geuss every product listed on this thread has its supporters or else nobody would make these products. Just my opinion on queen cages.


----------



## BigDaddyDS (Aug 28, 2007)

I think it's rather interesting on what some people think is a worthless piece of equipment. And, I'm sure that some items that you've found to be quite useful have inexplicably turned up also!

This list wasn't created to try to convert people into thinking that their frame grip, or anything else we enjoy using, is useless. It was created for us to voice our opinions! To get a little something off of our chests. To vent, and take solace that other people thought they've wasted their money and time on these items with us.

It's all in the name of being fun AND informational!

Items I'm surprised that *AREN'T* on the list:

1) Ross Rounds
2) Fume Boards
3) Swarm Traps

I hope you're enjoying the list, and I'd like to hear your thoughts!

DS


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

It is surprising how opinions differ.

1) Ross Rounds - rarely use them, comb honey not popular here
2) Fume Boards - I have always used a blower, don't like chemicals, after my friend spilled BeeGo in his truck 30 years ago I knew not to have that stuff around. 
3) Swarm Traps- built 20 new ones to replace mite deadouts, easy way to get semi resistant stock and the good ones make honey the first season


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I did put fume boards on my list, stinky! I guess if you're have hundreds of hives they make sense but with only 10 I like TEB's.As far as comb honey, I did one super of cut comb last year to try. I had trouble selling it and gave a lot away to people who bought 3 or 4 lbs of honey. This year I put some out on the farm and it was gone like that. I guess you just have to find the right market for it.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Someday I will get a blower. 

Ross rounds: I have two sets but havent used them. 

Spilled BeeGo... YUK!!!


----------



## CSbees (Aug 7, 2007)

I have not tried ross rounds. However I do like using the fume boards with Bee Quick rather than Bee Go. Bee Quick is just as natural as blowing. Blowers even put off CO (carbon monoxide) and other harmful fumes. I capture my swarms in a hive. I have no experiencing with baiting swarms.


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

riverrat said:


> a friend that is allegic to bee stings


I like that one.  To ad to it, tools I havent used in years are;

spur embedder (At one time wired foundation cost a lot more than unwired)

The hive legs that brushy mountain had a few years ago


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

{what beekeepers use the brush for last year...} 
So did you give her and answer or just the Brush off 

I use my brush alot when I can find it, in fact I have 2 I can't find, an oragne one and a yellow one.

Useless stuff:

Frame Spacers for certain- My Son rips them out with a vengenance while extracing and folds them neatly to make certain no else can use them either!

Solar fencers

Critter Gitters (They work exceptionally well but I've lost years off my life on those night trips to a yard to grab equipment or for the namaste' buzz - honey smell thing the beginning of Sept., thinking about bears lurking close by and forgetting it thus setting it off, hoowee!)


----------



## mwjohnson (Nov 19, 2004)

Maybe one of those burr comb boxes that you hook on the hive?

I've alway's wondered about them...


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Hasn't been mentioned,.................metal/ plastic bee "escapes"; and only one hole in the inner cover to use them. You either you have to buy something else; [again and again], the one way cone board, or make your own; that seems the BEST sometimes.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

*FOUNDATION!!*

I think this needs to be a what you can't live without thread. Most of the stuff listed I have found works really well, just not always for it's intended purpose.


----------

